# Engine choice



## Brass_Machine (Dec 3, 2007)

I am looking for either plans for a sterling or atmospheric engine. Either free or a link where I can buy them.

A little more specific.. Something that has the ability to put a very small load on, yet is not internal combustion.

I have thought about getting one of the material kits from LMS, But I am just not sure. They have the looks












I purchased the "vickie" plans from Jerry Howell, but I am just not sure... maybe the 4 in 1 would be better.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess a little more info would help... This engine needs to power a small rotating piece. Sorta like one of the sterling fans that you have seen. But unlike being semi functual, this will be a "steampunk" art piece.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## cfellows (Dec 4, 2007)

From my experience, Stirling engines are less finicky than atmospheric engines and have more useful torque. They are also generally quieter. Of course, that could be considered a good thing or a bad thing, depending on your tastes!

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 5, 2007)

Brass_machine :
 Not sure if this is what you are after but the price is right. free download from Koichi Hirata's site http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~khirata/english/make.htm

These look fairly easy to build and a starting point if nothing else.
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Brass Machine,
Check out the back issue November/December 2005 of Home Shop Machinist (they still sell them last I checked). That issue featured a nice 1.125" bore Stirling. I built a few of them and got them running. I've also seen several at shows. At NAMES 2007 one of them was powering a small crane.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 18, 2007)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Hi Brass Machine,
> Check out the back issue November/December 2005 of Home Shop Machinist (they still sell them last I checked). That issue featured a nice 1.125" bore Stirling. I built a few of them and got them running. I've also seen several at shows. At NAMES 2007 one of them was powering a small crane.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Do you have pictures of the one you built?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 18, 2007)

Eric,

I actually built 3 of them. Being new at all of this I tried various metals and cutting procedures. Learned a lot in the process.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool! Thanks, that may do the trick.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice work there, and a good idea trying different materials, it will give you a good insight into how various metal interact with each other.
I would suggest you spend an hour or two trolling thru Jan Ridders site, he is a member and I have found him very helpful. He explains the workings of the engines very well and has some nice downloads on there.

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/

John


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks John... Gonna look at Jan's site.


Eric


----------

